# List of aftermarket parts available for 1.4T engine ( NORTH AMERICA )



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

Since info is hard to find i will try to update a list of aftermarket engine parts available for the 1.4T engine ( north america model )










*SHOP MANUAL : https://www.factory-manuals.com/volk...tta&32&201*


EA211 CZTA 


*EXHAUST*

MKVI Autowerkes 1.4T 2.5" Catless Downpipe *Autowerkes : #??? * ( look on ebay.ca )
MK6 Jetta 1.4T Stainless Steel Cat-Back Exhaust System - Non-Resonated *BORLA : #252548*
MK6 Jetta 1.4T Stainless Steel Cat-Back Exhaust System - Resonated *BORLA : #252549*
AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 1.4T Track Edition Exhaust - Chrome Silver Tips *AWE Tuning : #3020-22032 *
AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 1.4T Track Edition Exhaust - Diamond Black Tips *AWE Tuning : #3020-23034 *
AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 1.4T Touring Edition Exhaust - Chrome Silver Tips *AWE Tuning : #3015-22064 *
AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 1.4T Touring Edition Exhaust - Diamond Black Tips *AWE Tuning : #3015-23056 *
AWE Tuning MK6 Jetta 1.4T / 1.8T / 2.0T Conversion Kit - Touring to Track *AWE Tuning : #3810-11048 *
AWE Tuning MK6 Jetta 1.4T / 1.8T / 2.0T Conversion Kit - Track to Touring *AWE Tuning : #3810-11052 *

*INTAKE*

Boost tap kit *CARROT TOP TUNING : #???* 
Forge Motorsport 1.4T Dump valve *FORGE MOTORSPORT #FMDV1*
Cold Air Intake System *AEM : #21-797C*
Cold Air Intake System *CTS TURBO : #CTS-IT-230*
Cold Air Intake System *INJEN : #SP3030BLK *
Cold Air Intake * INTEGRATED ENGINEERING : #IEINCI4*
Cold Air Intake * UNITRONIC : #UH013-INA *

*
ESTHETIC*

ENGINE COVER *VW OEM : #04E103925*

*CLUTCH*

Clutch Masters FX300 Clutch Kit *CLUTCH MASTERS : #17140-HDTZ-SK*
Clutch Masters FX400 Clutch Kit *CLUTCH MASTERS : #17140-HDCL-SK*

*SHIFTER*

Sigma 5 Five Speed Short Shifter for MK5, MK6 and MK7 * DIESEL GEEK #???*



*ENGINE MOUNT*

Billet Aluminum Dog Bone Mount Insert *034 MOTORSPORT : #034-509-1021*
Billet Dogbone Mount *034 MOTORSPORT : #034-509-1016*
Billet Pendulum Mount Upgrade *APR : #MS100106*
Dogbone Mount Insert - Stage 1 *BLACK FOREST INDUSTRIES : #EBFI783S1T0975*
Dogbone Mount Insert - Stage 2 *BLACK FOREST INDUSTRIES : #EBFI783M5T09ST2*
Dogbone Mount Insert Kit *NEUSPEED : #22.10.68*
Dogbone Mount Insert Kit ( 70A , 80A , 90A) *POWERFLEX : #PFF85-704*
Street Dogbone Mount Insert Kit - 80A *SUPERPRO : #SPF336580K*
Street Dogbone Mount Insert Kit - 90A *SUPERPRO : #SPF336590K
*Billet Aluminum Pendulum Mount *TORQUE SOLUTION : #TS-VW-022*
Pendulum Race Insert - Blue *TORQUE SOLUTION : #TS-VW-024-R*
Pendulum Street Insert - Black *TORQUE SOLUTION : #TS-VW-024-S*
Billet Torque Arm Insert *CTS TURBO : #HW0246*
BSH Pendulum Mount *BHS SPEED SHOP : #30307069*
BSH Torque Mount Insert Kit* BHS SPEED SHOP : #30307067*

*
ECU * ( chips or power module )
Unitronic stage 1 ( chip ) *UNITRONIC*
Unitronic stage 1+ ( chip )* UNITRONIC*
Burger Motorsports JB4 *Burger Motorsports*
Race chip power module ( few model available ) *RACE CHIP*
ChipWerke Pro Performance Chip Tuning System * CHIPWERKE*





More to come. 
If you find something that is not on this list please comment on the post i will update it


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Sub'd....finally a freakin list

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan1969 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm a fan. As time comes hopefully more things will become available for this engine. I like the tune and CAI for less than 1k USD. Exhaust is extra now. Easy appearance would be exhaust and intake without reprograming ECU. But subscribed lol


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Has anyone actually been flashed with APR? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> Has anyone actually been flashed with APR?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Seen threads from people that say it eats clutches within 5k miles. Havnt heard of any problems with the auto tranny though.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Seen threads from people that say it eats clutches within 5k miles. Havnt heard of any problems with the auto tranny though.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


I wonder wbat the actual numbers look like 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Add Revo to the flash list (Stage 1)


http://www.revotechnik.com/product-details/software/volkswagen/jetta-2011-/234/stage-1/

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Add Revo to the flash list (Stage 1)
> 
> 
> http://www.revotechnik.com/product-details/software/volkswagen/jetta-2011-/234/stage-1/
> ...


Those number look great. Now if they made an after market clutch kit that would be perfect. Im no longer waiting on BMS for their module. Im going with a flash

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> Those number look great. Now if they made an after market clutch kit that would be perfect. Im no longer waiting on BMS for their module. Im going with a flash
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm going that direction too. George has responded to all inquiries outside of a 1.4t option (1.8 and 2.0 questions as you can see). The moment anyone asks about the 1.4t, he is instantly silent for days...which leads me to believe the project fell through (since it has been pushed back multiple times now - for over a year). It's either that or you simply cannot use their product with our ECU....or both. He has dodged the question for 1.4t updates in 3 separate threads. Not even a simple "we are still working on it" or "we are still testing it". Smh....Im good. Now it's either Uni, Revo or APR. I sent United Motorsports a message on Facebook but so far no response. Hopefully I will get a response tomorrow. If not, we have 3 solid options...sadly. No dice with GIAC either, but they are testing the 1.4t overseas (Taiwan) so....maybe they will have something soon.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Someone get Revo and do a review and let us know how ypur clutch holds up!! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Response from UM:










Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

list updated


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Add Revo to the flash list (Stage 1)
> 
> 
> http://www.revotechnik.com/product-details/software/volkswagen/jetta-2011-/234/stage-1/
> ...


added


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cherb32 said:


> Yeah I'm going that direction too. George has responded to all inquiries outside of a 1.4t option (1.8 and 2.0 questions as you can see). The moment anyone asks about the 1.4t, he is instantly silent for days...which leads me to believe the project fell through (since it has been pushed back multiple times now - for over a year). It's either that or you simply cannot use their product with our ECU....or both. He has dodged the question for 1.4t updates in 3 separate threads. Not even a simple "we are still working on it" or "we are still testing it". Smh....Im good. Now it's either Uni, Revo or APR. I sent United Motorsports a message on Facebook but so far no response. Hopefully I will get a response tomorrow. If not, we have 3 solid options...sadly. No dice with GIAC either, but they are testing the 1.4t overseas (Taiwan) so....maybe they will have something soon.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


You've seen me on the BMS page too requesting info on the plug and play kit too and of course it keeps getting pushed back a couple months each time, I have an auto trans so I am going to go with Revo screw the factory warranty lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

jdogg8303 said:


> You've seen me on the BMS page too requesting info on the plug and play kit too and of course it keeps getting pushed back a couple months each time, I have an auto trans so I am going to go with Revo screw the factory warranty lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I saw your requests too. We sat....waited, the dates kept getting pushed back and then eventually he/they stopped responding altogether. Man....At least give an update and be truthful to potential customers rather than dangle the bait and not respond. I was in full support until recently (as I too waited the full year of push-backs). I have one more year for my warranty and I just hit 18k miles (yeah I barely drive this thing)......screw the warranty lol. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaceliftJetta (Apr 29, 2017)

Injen also has an intake for the 1.4.
https://www.x-ph.com/injen-2016-vw-jetta-1-4-tsi-intake/


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

added thank you


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

*The 1.4t Omnibus Thread?*

Saw the parts list earlier up the page - great work! I wish more people were as forthcoming with the precious info they've accumulated. 

I'll be around here representing the wife's new Jetta. We just had a Helix subwoofer installed. I'll be looking for a winter tire/wheel set next...

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

Nadir Point said:


> Saw the parts list earlier up the page - great work! I wish more people were as forthcoming with the precious info they've accumulated.
> 
> I'll be around here representing the wife's new Jetta. We just had a Helix subwoofer installed. I'll be looking for a winter tire/wheel set next...
> 
> Cheers! :wave:


How's he sound difference with it installed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

seesir said:


> How's he sound difference with it installed?


It's like the bottom 2 octaves just appeared out of nowhere.


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

Nadir Point said:


> It's like the bottom 2 octaves just appeared out of nowhere.


Lmao, I've been thinking about getting it but not too sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

My wife's comment was: "Now it doesn't sound like it's coming out of a tin can." 

Long Bolt: 3G0-803-899-A
Helix: 000-051-419


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey can you add the factory repair manual to the list. Sucks that Bentley didnt make one but at least somebody did. 

https://www.factory-manuals.com/volkswagen-jetta&32&201

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

updated !

if you want me to add something try to write it in the same form i use please 



> MK6 Jetta 1.4T Stainless Steel Cat-Back Exhaust System - Non-Resonated *BORLA : #252548*
> DESCRIPTION / BRAND / PART NUMBER


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

oasisqc said:


> updated !
> 
> if you want me to add something try to write it in the same form i use please


👍👍👍

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Also cannot write it in that format since I am on Tapatalk. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Mk6 Jetta 1.4T Boost Tap Kit
https://www.carrottoptuning.com/products/1-4-tsi-2-5t-ttrs-rs3-boost-tap-kit-vw-audi

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

updated ! 


talking about boost gauge is there any boost gauge availble for the facelift 2015-2017 dash ?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

oasisqc said:


> updated !
> 
> 
> talking about boost gauge is there any boost gauge availble for the facelift 2015-2017 dash ?


There are plenty of boost gauges out there but the number of pods are slim. I have switched to the New South vent pod from a column pod. Its just location preference at that point.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=8622889



















Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice ! thank you . 

We use the same vinyl wrap for the molding . 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

oasisqc said:


> Nice ! thank you .
> 
> We use the same vinyl wrap for the molding .
> 
> ...


👍👍👍👍

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## murderedmkvi (Feb 3, 2017)

ECS also sells a boost tap kit from Forge, though it's a bit expensive. lol 

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-forge-parts/14t-boost-tap-kit/fmbgfk8~frg/


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone find a turbo upgrade yet?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Also has anyone know of any aftermarket sites that are in Europe?


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

UPDATED 

added AWE exhaust and INTEGRATED ENGINEERING cold air intake


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

oasisqc said:


> UPDATED
> 
> added AWE exhaust and INTEGRATED ENGINEERING cold air intake


Post pics and videos please really thinking about this setup over AEM Intake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

I dont own any of this parts . All i do is search the internet for new parts avaible for the 1.4T


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

oasisqc said:


> I dont own any of this parts . All i do is search the internet for new parts avaible for the 1.4T
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Oh okay lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

They have a video clip on their website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Video shows more rides around of the car than the filter itself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

That's of the exhaust, the filter he mentioned up there is a different product from a different company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trizzy_96 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have unitronic stage 1+ and to the crank they claim 181hp and 234tq.. It feels very impressive and responsive, second gear throws you in your seat due to instant torque and other gears feel much better and smooth.. I wish to have around 240hp and 290-300tq at the crank.. do you guys think stage 2 will be capable of that if tuner companies supply it? Or am i living in a dillusianal world? ?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

seesir said:


> That's of the exhaust, the filter he mentioned up there is a different product from a different company
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't knew if he was talking about the filter or soundtrack of exhaust.... I can't seem to find the track they say they have I looked in the website ... any links please! Okay so to be clear what are the benefits of the "massive 5 inch filter compared to like AEM and CTS Turbo pipes and 3 inch filters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

https://youtu.be/94N19M6-FqQ here's a link for the track edition one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

Trizzy_96 said:


> I have unitronic stage 1+ and to the crank they claim 181hp and 234tq.. It feels very impressive and responsive, second gear throws you in your seat due to instant torque and other gears feel much better and smooth.. I wish to have around 240hp and 290-300tq at the crank.. do you guys think stage 2 will be capable of that if tuner companies supply it? Or am i living in a dillusianal world? ?


im pretty sure you will need a custom intake and front mount to get there


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

oasisqc said:


> im pretty sure you will need a custom intake and front mount to get there


Now the real question is how do we make a front mount IC ? Water lines have to be bypassed and something has to be done with the intake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Now the real question is how do we make a front mount IC ? Water lines have to be bypassed and something has to be done with the intake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


at this point you should consider a 1.8T jetta or a gli 

but im curious to know if this posible to make such power with a small 1.4T engine


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

oasisqc said:


> at this point you should consider a 1.8T jetta or a gli
> 
> but im curious to know if this posible to make such power with a small 1.4T engine


lol I'm happy with my 1.4t.... that's why I got a mk4 1.8t in head rebuilding process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

The ROW version of this engine made 290ish hp and torque . Let me see if I can find the pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

https://www.dieselgeek.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=SS-MK5-MK6SIGMA5
Sorry couldn't find part number that's the sigma 5 five speed short shifter kit

Forge Motorsport 1.4T Dump valve 2015 and on blue or black - product code : FMDV1
Also I just confirmed with Forge that it works for US engines just in case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

clutch added
shifter added
dump valve added

sorry guys i been really bussy


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

oasisqc said:


> clutch added
> shifter added
> dump valve added
> 
> sorry guys i been really bussy


Say what clutch???!!! Hell yeah!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

We got a clutch hell yeah now comes the real fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

we need a downpipe


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

oasisqc said:


> we need a downpipe


Alright alright sorry man I’ll look more around 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

oasisqc said:


> updated !
> 
> 
> talking about boost gauge is there any boost gauge availble for the facelift 2015-2017 dash ?


P3 vent gauge









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

oasisqc said:


> we need a downpipe


I am in works with MAPerformance. They are sending me a gti downpipe to test fit on my vehicle. I have a 1.4T and have been asking/looking around for a downpipe for over a year. But research shows that it may very well fit! So they are kind enough to work with me in testing fitment. So fingers crossed guys that we have a downpipe!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I am in works with MAPerformance. They are sending me a gti downpipe to test fit on my vehicle. I have a 1.4T and have been asking/looking around for a downpipe for over a year. But research shows that it may very well fit! So they are kind enough to work with me in testing fitment. So fingers crossed guys that we have a downpipe!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah we need this lol


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I am in works with MAPerformance. They are sending me a gti downpipe to test fit on my vehicle. I have a 1.4T and have been asking/looking around for a downpipe for over a year. But research shows that it may very well fit! So they are kind enough to work with me in testing fitment. So fingers crossed guys that we have a downpipe!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeeeeeeeeessss!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I am in works with MAPerformance. They are sending me a gti downpipe to test fit on my vehicle. I have a 1.4T and have been asking/looking around for a downpipe for over a year. But research shows that it may very well fit! So they are kind enough to work with me in testing fitment. So fingers crossed guys that we have a downpipe!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


At last faster turbo spools and more turbo sounds yessss!!!!🤤🤤 now to get rid of the other cat lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> At last faster turbo spools and more turbo sounds yessss!!!!🤤🤤 now to get rid of the other cat lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm getting the catless one so it will eliminate both cats. I'm worried it may effect performance due to zero back pressure. I currently have 3" straight pipe catback. Adding in 3"catless downpipe is gonna be interesting.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I'm getting the catless one so it will eliminate both cats. I'm worried it may effect performance due to zero back pressure. I currently have 3" straight pipe catback. Adding in 3"catless downpipe is gonna be interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


3inch catback?... it’s prob will but who knows. I would go 2.5 or 2.25 all the way back if 3inch is too big. Either way Dp is what we all been waiting for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Now the real question is how do we make a front mount IC ? Water lines have to be bypassed and something has to be done with the intake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an idea for a front mount ive been kicking around for months. Going to start ordering parts once the holidays are over with and Ill keep you guys updated. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> I have an idea for a front mount ive been kicking around for months. Going to start ordering parts once the holidays are over with and Ill keep you guys updated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


We can just add a air to air front mount to the setup or I was thinking of cutting the stock water to air intercooler and just using the outside face to close the intake manifold off and bypass water lines or remove them and make a complete air to air custom INtercooling system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Just incase... Apr is still not available to us north Americans yet.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> Just incase... Apr is still not available to us north Americans yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t go with APR ( heard that they they take the power to the limits) not sure tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> I wouldn’t go with APR ( heard that they they take the power to the limits) not sure tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im going Uni 1+... that was just something i found in a facebook group i figured id add to this thread. I believe the trans is the weak link though. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> Im going Uni 1+... that was just something i found in a facebook group i figured id add to this thread. I believe the trans is the weak link though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Manual trans or auto? Manual trans weak spot for now is clutch but it’s kind of expected


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Manual trans or auto? Manual trans weak spot for now is clutch but it’s kind of expected
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right. Ill baby it a while till i order a clutch. I dont dog it now so it should last a few thousand miles. Eccited to have a little more power though

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> Right. Ill baby it a while till i order a clutch. I dont dog it now so it should last a few thousand miles. Eccited to have a little more power though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


A little more power? Just the tune alone with no mods does 0-60 in 6.2 vs 8.4 stock. Clutch masters have clutch kits let me know which one u get and how it feels. Heck even GLIs with stage 1 are having to change their clutches.
There’s enough Lag to make me want to get the tune. Have u seen this videos?
https://youtu.be/53bVPCmm_Cg

https://youtu.be/7Te2U4mVftA

https://youtu.be/fbxfPhk1O1I

https://youtu.be/shS6qqMWxKE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> A little more power? Just the tune alone with no mods does 0-60 in 6.2 vs 8.4 stock. Clutch masters have clutch kits let me know which one u get and how it feels. Heck even GLIs with stage 1 are having to change their clutches.
> There’s enough Lag to make me want to get the tune. Have u seen this videos?
> https://youtu.be/53bVPCmm_Cg
> 
> ...


Yea a little more power lol. Its slow to me. If i wanted something quick I wouldnt have gotten a 1.4 or a vw for that matter . But $550 for 31hp and 50ftlbs of tq is worth the money for that little extra passing power and backroad drives on the way home from work. I have watched all those videos btw. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> Yea a little more power lol. Its slow to me. If i wanted something quick I wouldnt have gotten a 1.4 or a vw for that matter . But $550 for 31hp and 50ftlbs of tq is worth the money for that little extra passing power and backroad drives on the way home from work. I have watched all those videos btw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Lol sorry just in case there’s a guy here in the forum that did 5 sec 0-60 with a couple things( I think it was rabbit joker ) but still 5 secs vs other cars it’s not too bad for a 1.4t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DubbinGT (Jan 11, 2009)

Has anyone actually had issues with their clutch starting to slip on a Uni tuned 1.4TSI or are people just 'worried' about it happening? I wouldnt think a stage 1 tune is enough to push the stock clutch to its limit... Its not that big of a power bump.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

DubbinGT said:


> Has anyone actually had issues with their clutch starting to slip on a Uni tuned 1.4TSI or are people just 'worried' about it happening? I wouldnt think a stage 1 tune is enough to push the stock clutch to its limit... Its not that big of a power bump.


It’s not the power is the extra torque. I’ve even heard of some Gli/GTi having clutch slip at stage 1 tunes. These engines make lots of torque and when u get the tune is like torque on crack and very responsive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> It’s not the power is the extra torque. I’ve even heard of some Gli/GTi having clutch slip at stage 1 tunes. These engines make lots of torque and when u get the tune is like torque on crack and very responsive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

justin871 said:


> Your testing confirms the GTI downpipe fits on the Jetta 1.4 CZTA?
> 
> Have pictures or a link or model no. ?
> 
> ...


X2..I have been waiting for one

Sent from my Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> At last faster turbo spools and more turbo sounds yessss!!!!🤤🤤 now to get rid of the other cat lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rabiiit get over here we got acrowd hoping for fitment🤣🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterschiffer (Feb 23, 2018)

@oasisqc

If you want to update the opening post. 
I have the CPA Chiptuning Nitro piggyback installed on my US 1.4 TSI


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

*question about some of the things listed*

Which ones if any will work on a 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition that engine is a 1.4T tsi and a 5 speed manual


----------



## peterschiffer (Feb 23, 2018)

jamesxpro78 said:


> Which ones if any will work on a 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition that engine is a 1.4T tsi and a 5 speed manual


I ordered this one

https://www.cpachiptuning.us/manufacturer/vw/jetta-vi/vw-jetta-vi-1-4-tsi-110kw/


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

peterschiffer said:


> I ordered this one
> 
> https://www.cpachiptuning.us/manufacturer/vw/jetta-vi/vw-jetta-vi-1-4-tsi-110kw/


Let us know how it works and what octane you use. Also what’s the remote for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

peterschiffer said:


> I ordered this one
> 
> https://www.cpachiptuning.us/manufacturer/vw/jetta-vi/vw-jetta-vi-1-4-tsi-110kw/


Seems like similar gains as uni 1+ and close in price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

thanks man and do you what other mods I could do to it 
I was thinking like 
- aftermarket blow off valve 
- cold air intake but don't know which one would fit
- downpipe from the turbo
- a catback exhaust but not sure which one fits on mine


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

peterschiffer said:


> I ordered this one
> 
> https://www.cpachiptuning.us/manufacturer/vw/jetta-vi/vw-jetta-vi-1-4-tsi-110kw/


thanks man and do you what other mods I could do to it 
I was thinking like 
- aftermarket blow off valve 
- cold air intake but don't know which one would fit
- downpipe from the turbo
- a catback exhaust but not sure which one fits on mine


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

jamesxpro78 said:


> thanks man and do you what other mods I could do to it
> I was thinking like
> - aftermarket blow off valve
> - cold air intake but don't know which one would fit
> ...


I'm selling a bov kit and pipe for the 1.4 and my injen intake, p3 multi gauge and spyder headlights...interested?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I'm selling a bov kit and pipe for the 1.4 and my injen intake, p3 multi gauge and spyder headlights...interested?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What’s the price on each 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

seesir said:


> What’s the price on each
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Headlights $365
P3 gauge $300
Injen intake $140
Forge motorsport boost pipe, with bov and boost tap, plus never installed boost pipe with 2 ports for vacuum line $250


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## peterschiffer (Feb 23, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Let us know how it works and what octane you use. Also what’s the remote for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Installed late February. The remote allows for switching between full power mode and a reduced eco mode which still adds power over stock.


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I'm selling a bov kit and pipe for the 1.4 and my injen intake, p3 multi gauge and spyder headlights...interested?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


yea totally, what your email I just need to wait till my pay check comes in


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

jamesxpro78 said:


> yea totally, what your email I just need to wait till my pay check comes in


[email protected]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

Rabbitjoker said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


by any chance do you know what size the 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition exhaust is like the pipe size is it 2.5 inches I am just wondering because I am looking at getting a exhaust or muffler but don't know what size to get.


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

jamesxpro78 said:


> by any chance do you know what size the 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition exhaust is like the pipe size is it 2.5 inches I am just wondering because I am looking at getting a exhaust or muffler but don't know what size to get.


Yes I believe it is, they had to expand my exhaust when I got the straight pipe. They used 3".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Yes I believe it is, they had to expand my exhaust when I got the straight pipe. They used 3".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So you went from 2.5 stock from the cat to 3inch back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> So you went from 2.5 stock from the cat to 3inch back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Cat back? Or resonator back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Cat back? Or resonator back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Catback. No res or muffler

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Catback. No res or muffler
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nicee did you lost any torque? Or felt any lost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Nicee did you lost any torque? Or felt any lost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that I'm aware.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Not that I'm aware.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hmmm still feels the same huh. Okay then thanks man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

i actually measured my pipe size and it was 6 inches and I divided that by pi and got 2 inches so my pipe is 2 inches on a 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition 1.4t tsi


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

does anyone know what garret turbo I could use to upgrade the 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition 1.4tsi 5 speed manual???


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

also does the vw jetta 1.4t tsi have 2 mufflers and 1 resonator


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

jamesxpro78 said:


> also does the vw jetta 1.4t tsi have 2 mufflers and 1 resonator


I believe its 1 muffler and 1 resonator, but 2 cats. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

jamesxpro78 said:


> does anyone know what garret turbo I could use to upgrade the 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition 1.4tsi 5 speed manual???


I highly doubt there will be an off the shelf direct drop in, it will be custom whatever it is.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

jamesxpro78 said:


> does anyone know what garret turbo I could use to upgrade the 2018 vw jetta wolfsburg edition 1.4tsi 5 speed manual???


It had to be a T25 flange and custom work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

dang that sucks but thanks for the response


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a 2018 vw jetta 1.4t tsi and I wanna get the pops, If i delete just the resonator will it still pop? Or do i have to delete the muffler? I am not doing both however because that would be to loud? I definatly wants the pops tho, and all I have to do is remove the muffler?﻿


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

jamesxpro78 said:


> I have a 2018 vw jetta 1.4t tsi and I wanna get the pops, If i delete just the resonator will it still pop? Or do i have to delete the muffler? I am not doing both however because that would be to loud? I definatly wants the pops tho, and all I have to do is remove the muffler?﻿


What type of pops? Gasoline pops? Or Dsg Pops/farts? Manual or auto?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

jamesxpro78 said:


> I have a 2018 vw jetta 1.4t tsi and I wanna get the pops, If i delete just the resonator will it still pop? Or do i have to delete the muffler? I am not doing both however because that would be to loud? I definatly wants the pops tho, and all I have to do is remove the muffler?﻿


So I recently had an AWE Track edition exhaust installed and I get dsg farts constantly now. The factory exhaust has a rear resonator and two large mufflers which is really restrictive to sound. Not sure if just a muffler delete is going to do it for you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a 5 speed manual, and I am not sure what dsg is? And what exactly are gasoline pops, is the like msd 2 step or anti-lag? Also I don't have enough money for a AWE exhaust, I will most likely just do a muffler and resonator delete and add a magnaflow, but I am curious of whether or not it will still pop cuz I really want it to pop.


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

jamesxpro78 said:


> I have a 5 speed manual, and I am not sure what dsg is? And what exactly are gasoline pops, is the like msd 2 step or anti-lag? Also I don't have enough money for a AWE exhaust, I will most likely just do a muffler and resonator delete and add a magnaflow, but I am curious of whether or not it will still pop cuz I really want it to pop.


DSG is only the automatics. They make a distinct "fart" noise between shifts that sounds pretty fantastic. I had a 5 speed manual that I did a res delete and muffler delete. Straight pipe catback. It popped when I let off throttle. But nothing major like some cars you see on the streets, i.e wrx, evos. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

jamesxpro78 said:


> I have a 5 speed manual, and I am not sure what dsg is? And what exactly are gasoline pops, is the like msd 2 step or anti-lag? Also I don't have enough money for a AWE exhaust, I will most likely just do a muffler and resonator delete and add a magnaflow, but I am curious of whether or not it will still pop cuz I really want it to pop.


DSG: Direct Shift Gearbox. 
Essentially a manual with dual clutches but inside is auto. 
Gasoline pops I meant when you let off the throttle and apply it again the remaining fuel gets burned off which gives the pop sound.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> DSG: Direct Shift Gearbox.
> Essentially a manual with dual clutches but inside is auto.
> Gasoline pops I meant when you let off the throttle and apply it again the remaining fuel gets burned off which gives the pop sound.
> 
> ...


Ya....what he said lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Rabbitjoker said:


> I am in works with MAPerformance. They are sending me a gti downpipe to test fit on my vehicle. I have a 1.4T and have been asking/looking around for a downpipe for over a year. But research shows that it may very well fit! So they are kind enough to work with me in testing fitment. So fingers crossed guys that we have a downpipe!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Did you ever get this to see if it worked???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Something I ran across to dress up the engine bay


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

Got this email today from ECS











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

seesir said:


> Got this email today from ECS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhh. I would get it but, not sure about reliability. I heard these things can ruin your turbo. Apparently tricks the computer into reading false coding. But...Idk. I would like to see reviews first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Ehhh. I would get it but, not sure about reliability. I heard these things can ruin your turbo. Apparently tricks the computer into reading false coding. But...Idk. I would like to see reviews first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This or the race chip or just wait for stage 2 unitronic?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> This or the race chip or just wait for stage 2 unitronic?????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Id wait for uni tbh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Id wait for uni tbh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah probally best bet. I think it comming out sometime this year. Only thing is closest uni dealer is like 2.5 - 3 hours Away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Zem4243 said:
> 
> 
> > Id wait for uni tbh
> ...


 can just do it yourself and have a muffler shop install he downpipe. Did my tune myself and just waiting for them to release stage 2 and a dp


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

i updated sorry for delay


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

down pipe added to the list

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/MKVI-Autowe...ash=item3b2cafb1f0:g:4FkAAOSw6xVcf5Y~&vxp=mtr


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

oasisqc said:


> down pipe added to the list
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/MKVI-Autowe...ash=item3b2cafb1f0:g:4FkAAOSw6xVcf5Y~&vxp=mtr


 wahoo! Prob going to order this very soon. I messaged the seller and they will have there own website up and running tommrow. They also offer a catted dp for those that need it for emissions. Half the price of the uni pipe though!


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

if I were to buy this does that mean the car wont pass emissions now? or will it still pass?


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

Burger Motorsports Jb4 added to the list


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

*autowerke downpipe*

so i ordered the mk6 autoworks downpipe yesterday, i will definitely do a review on it soon as i have a week of driving with it [approx 770 miles driven per week) hopefully this pipe is the real deal.


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Stage 2 Unitronic and downpipe have been released ladies and germs. After years of waiting I can finally get some more juice out of this little 1.4tsi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

jdogg8303 said:


> Stage 2 Unitronic and downpipe have been released ladies and germs. After years of waiting I can finally get some more juice out of this little 1.4tsi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Only $600!!  196HP and 257LB. Paired with and intake we are looking as something slightly better than a stock GLI...but from a 1.4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Okay so $600 for DP, and $150-$200 software upgrade price depending on if you have stage 1 or 1+. Curious to hear the boost and mpg numbers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Stage 1 plus tune review










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

So far as performance adding parts for this car we’re looking at this 

Stage 2 and DP 196hp/257tq
Unitronic intake +7hp/13tq
AWE Exhaust +7hp/7tq

Total 210hp/277tq


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

RTMG sells a close to $1,000 stock turbo with upgraded wheels ported and polished . Also sell a turbo inlet adapter for a all the way to compressor inlet intake not half way with the Oil vapors of the PCV going in. They also sell a watercooler delete plate for going full air to air system. They have an Audi A3 1.4T making 230 HP on just 0.8 bar of boost. ZRP has pistons and rods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> RTMG sells a close to $1,000 stock turbo with upgraded wheels ported and polished . Also sell a turbo inlet adapter for a all the way to compressor inlet intake not half way with the Oil vapors of the PCV going in. They also sell a watercooler delete plate for going full air to air system. They have an Audi A3 1.4T making 230 HP on just 0.8 bar of boost. ZRP has pistons and rods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


excellent find! def interested in that turbo upgrade.


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Found this browsing for a new turbo. Wonder if it will work for the us market. Anyone wanna give it a shot?









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Found this browsing for a new turbo. Wonder if it will work for the us market. Anyone wanna give it a shot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly the one I’m talking about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Anyone try this yet?

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DubbinGT (Jan 11, 2009)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Anyone try this yet?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Doesn't look like it - I think you should send them an email to ask. Yours could be a good candidate since it looks like you just send them the stock unit and they rebuild the internals. It'll be interesting to see whether they support the NA engine. 

How aggressive was the custom map you were running? From the JB4 thread, it seems that map 2 has peak boost of 24psi which tapers to 16 at redline. Where you pushing yours past 16 at redline?

https://www.n54tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57003


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

I had mine peak at 3-4.5k holding 21-22 psi and taper off to 15 around 5k. My car has 77k on it also. Has anyone ran a log on map 2 to see if it really does hit 24? I have a custom map on map 6 from George at jb4 he sent me. I was messing with it from there but set it back to what he had sent me after my turbo started making noise. It's not consistent though, only happens at the 19psi mark right now. I'll get some log files and post them here. But as of now it runs like a raped ape.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsiguy (Nov 5, 2018)

I have been looking at the hybrid turbo site for awhile now, just skeptical how much hp I'm going to get for the almost 2 grand it takes to get it here from overseas, need to install intake temp gauge first to make sure after install im not running too hot


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Stage 1 plus tune review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that was my review on my car haha going stage 2 today with the auto werkes dp. They said due to the catalytic converter they use you should see closer to 200hp and 260tq I'm faster than a mk6 gli but slightly slower up top than a mk7 gti dsg performance pack stock.


----------



## Scott_ (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey guys just wanted to introduce myself. I have a 2016 jetta 1.4l auto. The only thing I have done so far is installed a Injen cold air intake. I am really interested in going with the Unitronic Uniconnect for the tune, And gunna order the down pipe this weekend. What is the best exhaust system you guys have seen or are running? Thank you and I'm super excited to learn more about 1.4l mods or The few we do have! Haha


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

Scott_ said:


> Hey guys just wanted to introduce myself. I have a 2016 jetta 1.4l auto. The only thing I have done so far is installed a Injen cold air intake. I am really interested in going with the Unitronic Uniconnect for the tune, And gunna order the down pipe this weekend. What is the best exhaust system you guys have seen or are running? Thank you and I'm super excited to learn more about 1.4l mods or The few we do have! Haha


i just put a catless downpipe on mine , and i even added a second muffler to my existing single muffler custom system, its now loud as f, if i were you, i would get the downpipe installed with the factory exhaust and a tune, see how that works for you. fwiw, the downpipe will def add alot of sound. i do plan on replacing my rear flowmaster with a quieter turbo muffler to see if that will help. hope this helps you.


----------



## Grimwolfsburg (Apr 13, 2018)

Does anyone have a link to the downpipe? And do you need to be a stage 1 or so for the downpipe or stock fine for now?


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Any intake kits out there yet for the 2019 mk7 1.4t?


----------



## Tsiguy (Nov 5, 2018)

Grimwolfsburg said:


> Does anyone have a link to the downpipe? And do you need to be a stage 1 or so for the downpipe or stock fine for now?


Www.getunitronic.com if you get the downpipe just go stage2.......


----------



## Tsiguy (Nov 5, 2018)

Does anyone have a stage 2 review yet?


----------



## Tsiguy (Nov 5, 2018)

Installed unitronic catted downpipe today, no different sound, still quiet with stock exhaust but definitely gained alot of torque, car yanks you to the right when it shifts gears at full throttle, will be giving a stage 2 review in the next few days


----------



## Kessel00 (Jun 17, 2019)

Poetic50 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is there any more info on this?

they showed the turbo, any info on upgraded internals/manifold/intercooler/piping? I'm quite curious on the parts and cost on this one!


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Kessel00 said:


> is there any more info on this?
> 
> they showed the turbo, any info on upgraded internals/manifold/intercooler/piping? I'm quite curious on the parts and cost on this one!


That looks like the older twin charged 1.4. Which would make sense given the claimed power figures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Romanov said:


> That looks like the older twin charged 1.4. Which would make sense given the claimed power figures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly it’s is the older twin charged . However RTMG made 230HP with only 0.8 Bar of boost on a 1.4Tsi with a GtX 2860r turbo. Not bad considering the boost and the HP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kessel00 (Jun 17, 2019)

Poetic50 said:


> Sadly it’s is the older twin charged . However RTMG made 230HP with only 0.8 Bar of boost on a 1.4Tsi with a GtX 2860r turbo. Not bad considering the boost and the HP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious what the full potential of the 1.4T would be if there were upgraded engine internals with a new intake manifold, perhaps plasma igniters.... everyone says go 2.0! Hell, might as well drop in a V6 twin turbo if there's room.


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Kessel00 said:


> I'm curious what the full potential of the 1.4T would be if there were upgraded engine internals with a new intake manifold, perhaps plasma igniters.... everyone says go 2.0! Hell, might as well drop in a V6 twin turbo if there's room.


VR6 Jetta would be SICK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Romanov said:


> VR6 Jetta would be SICK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah a 2.7TT. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kessel00 (Jun 17, 2019)

*wastegate*

http://www.turbosmartdirect.com/Pro...-38/Gen-V-WG38-Ultra-Gate-38-14psi-Black.html

Has anyone purchased and installed one of these?


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Kessel00 said:


> http://www.turbosmartdirect.com/Pro...-38/Gen-V-WG38-Ultra-Gate-38-14psi-Black.html
> 
> Has anyone purchased and installed one of these?


Unless you change the turbo for something that doesn't have a wastegate already there's no need. The stock turbo is internally wastegated.


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Tsiguy said:


> Installed unitronic catted downpipe today, no different sound, still quiet with stock exhaust but definitely gained alot of torque, car yanks you to the right when it shifts gears at full throttle, will be giving a stage 2 review in the next few days


Any updates on the stage 2 tune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsiguy (Nov 5, 2018)

Romanov said:


> Tsiguy said:
> 
> 
> > Installed unitronic catted downpipe today, no different sound, still quiet with stock exhaust but definitely gained alot of torque, car yanks you to the right when it shifts gears at full throttle, will be giving a stage 2 review in the next few days
> ...



Having some issues with the car after dp install and tune, about $500 into investigating it and still havent found the problem, car is running lean, will update after issues are resolved


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Tsiguy said:


> Having some issues with the car after dp install and tune, about $500 into investigating it and still havent found the problem, car is running lean, will update after issues are resolved


Exhaust leak? Check around the o2 sensor and the clamp mounting the dp to the turbo, might need retorqued or refitted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsiguy (Nov 5, 2018)

Exhaust leak? Check around the o2 sensor and the clamp mounting the dp to the turbo, might need retorqued or refitted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

That's the next thing I have to check, changed all coils and plugs
Changed o2 sensor
Checked for vaccum leaks and have had no luck


----------



## vwmeater (May 3, 2004)

How did you find out it was running lean?? DTC in ecm? How are the fuel trim?


----------



## Tsiguy (Nov 5, 2018)

vwmeater said:


> How did you find out it was running lean?? DTC in ecm? How are the fuel trim?


My buddy hooked his computer up and ran the codes and it came back saying it was running lean, and I'm new to tuning so that other stuff is basicly spanish


----------



## vwmeater (May 3, 2004)

Any update on your car for the lean condition?

I got a 2016 Jetta 1.4tsi and went Stage 1+ at 10k km. I upgraded to Stage 2 maybe 2 months ago, at 30k km, with oem downpipe. Had a cel at this time. Changed brake booster vacuum pump and his relay. Had no other issue. Bought and installed Autowerkes catted downpipe last week at 34k km. Fitting was horrible. 1 foot short of the middle pipe and wrong angle at the end... Had to modify to make it fit to oem exhaust... I lengthened it with a vibrant quiet flow and saw no difference in tone. Only hearing the turbo whistle a bit more. Had a P0420 after dp install so bought a o2 sensor spacer and cel did not come back. 
I feels the gains going from stage 1+ to stage 2 were the same as going from oem dp to Autowerkes dp. 

I also bought a Unitronic cold Air intake last summer... the extra hp's were noticeable but it felt as if low end torque was a lot less impressive. Turbo lag was longer too. I then sold the CAI and installed pipercross foam filter instead. Oem air filter housing is more than sufficient for this engine.

Very satisfied overall. Clutch seems to be holding well for now. Really love the low end torque.


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

vwmeater said:


> Any update on your car for the lean condition?
> 
> I got a 2016 Jetta 1.4tsi and went Stage 1+ at 10k km. I upgraded to Stage 2 maybe 2 months ago, at 30k km, with oem downpipe. Had a cel at this time. Changed brake booster vacuum pump and his relay. Had no other issue. Bought and installed Autowerkes catted downpipe last week at 34k km. Fitting was horrible. 1 foot short of the middle pipe and wrong angle at the end... Had to modify to make it fit to oem exhaust... I lengthened it with a vibrant quiet flow and saw no difference in tone. Only hearing the turbo whistle a bit more. Had a P0420 after dp install so bought a o2 sensor spacer and cel did not come back.
> I feels the gains going from stage 1+ to stage 2 were the same as going from oem dp to Autowerkes dp.
> ...


You had the Unitronic stage 2 tune before you installed the downpipe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwmeater (May 3, 2004)

Yes. Doesn't seems to have caused any damage and vehicule behavior was normal...


----------



## Tsiguy (Nov 5, 2018)

Update: changed rear o2 sensor and lean code went away but performance and gas mileage still very bad added o2 spacer to rear o2 sensor and p0420 code went off for about 200 miles and then I had a p0141 code pop up. Removed o2 spacer and engine light went off for about 40 miles and now i have a engine light on again that i have to check but i am getting the worst gas mileage I've ever gotten got 22mpg today on a drive that I normally would get 38 on (just daily driving). I've had it up to here with this damn thing, almost $1000 into this issue and still have no answers


----------



## vwmeater (May 3, 2004)

Tsiguy said:


> Update: changed rear o2 sensor and lean code went away but performance and gas mileage still very bad added o2 spacer to rear o2 sensor and p0420 code went off for about 200 miles and then I had a p0141 code pop up. Removed o2 spacer and engine light went off for about 40 miles and now i have a engine light on again that i have to check but i am getting the worst gas mileage I've ever gotten got 22mpg today on a drive that I normally would get 38 on (just daily driving). I've had it up to here with this damn thing, almost $1000 into this issue and still have no answers


I'm in for more too... I got a P0141 O2 sensor heater DTC since I installed the O2 sensor spacer... I erase it and it comes back up every 2 driving cycles. However my gas mileage has not changed a bit. What kind of O2 spacer are you using? I got the vibrant one, with restrictor and angled. I installed it with the smallest restrictor. I'll try a shorter spacer with larger restrictor soon...


----------



## Tsiguy (Nov 5, 2018)

vwmeater said:


> Tsiguy said:
> 
> 
> > Update: changed rear o2 sensor and lean code went away but performance and gas mileage still very bad added o2 spacer to rear o2 sensor and p0420 code went off for about 200 miles and then I had a p0141 code pop up. Removed o2 spacer and engine light went off for about 40 miles and now i have a engine light on again that i have to check but i am getting the worst gas mileage I've ever gotten got 22mpg today on a drive that I normally would get 38 on (just daily driving). I've had it up to here with this damn thing, almost $1000 into this issue and still have no answers
> ...


I am convinced that the p0141is due to an exhaust leak, I am going to get my downpipe refitted and see if it works, everyone is trying to tell me it's a bad sensor somewhere but the problem started when I got the downpipe and I can hear the leak from underneath just going to try this next and see if I am any closer to narrowing it down


----------



## Vancityphixion (Sep 1, 2019)

Hpa motorsports has a stage 1 tune atm and will be coming out with a downpipe and stage 2 software
Currently running the stage 1


----------



## vwmeater (May 3, 2004)

It doesn't seems to be on their website...


----------



## Vancityphixion (Sep 1, 2019)

Still pretty new I'm the first one in north America running it. From my previous conversations with them they had only done overseas tuning for the 1.4 till i had approached them. Long story short if you call Or e-mail them they can hook you up.
Now as far as the stage 2 and down pipe i live 25 mins away from there head office come oct they will be using my car to bring a highflow down pipe to market along with stage 2 software 
If anyone is interested i can provide emails etc


----------



## Tsiguy (Nov 5, 2018)

Is anyone passing inspection at stage 2?


----------



## Mk7jetta (Oct 30, 2018)

Aem intake for the 2019 also cts down pipe


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Just found this today. And $200 cheaper than unitronic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

pabz707 said:


> Just found this today. And $200 cheaper than unitronic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 saving up for this!!! Catless turbo whine exhaust sounds here I come!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DubbinGT (Jan 11, 2009)

Its about time.


----------



## Ludy (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m selling my intake and dump valve kit if anyone is interested, if you’re tuned you’d get the best performance out of the parts. And I see companies are now making a downpipe so almost full bolt on.


----------



## Grimwolfsburg (Apr 13, 2018)

Ludy said:


> I’m selling my intake and dump valve kit if anyone is interested, if you’re tuned you’d get the best performance out of the parts. And I see companies are now making a downpipe so almost full bolt on.


You have any pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjanorman (Mar 15, 2020)

*stage 2 and downpipe*



Tsiguy said:


> I am convinced that the p0141is due to an exhaust leak, I am going to get my downpipe refitted and see if it works, everyone is trying to tell me it's a bad sensor somewhere but the problem started when I got the downpipe and I can hear the leak from underneath just going to try this next and see if I am any closer to narrowing it down



Any recent updates on the unitronics stage 2????


----------



## ninjanorman (Mar 15, 2020)

*update?*

anyone have an update on their stage 2 and downpipe out comes?


----------



## vwmeater (May 3, 2004)

Autowerkes DP and Uni stage 2. Stage 2 cost me a clutch at 20k total miles. Torque is great when the CEL is not lit. Pulls nice from 2000rpm to 5000rpm! Still plagued with intermittent CEL(once every 2 days) P0420 cat efficiency below threshold and P0141 O2 sensor B1S2 heater malfunction. So far tried new O2 sensor without success. Harness is ok. O2 sensor spacers only worsened the P0401 CEL occurence but got rid of P0420. I'll try relocating the #2 sensor and install a mini cat spacer. Someone got a solution for these dtc??


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

ninjanorman said:


> anyone have an update on their stage 2 and downpipe out comes?


are you talking about unitronic stage 2 and downpipe? They've been selling this for some time now. I have had mine for months.


Looking for front mount intercooler next


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

vwmeater said:


> Autowerkes DP and Uni stage 2. Stage 2 cost me a clutch at 20k total miles. Torque is great when the CEL is not lit. Pulls nice from 2000rpm to 5000rpm! Still plagued with intermittent CEL(once every 2 days) P0420 cat efficiency below threshold and P0141 O2 sensor B1S2 heater malfunction. So far tried new O2 sensor without success. Harness is ok. O2 sensor spacers only worsened the P0401 CEL occurence but got rid of P0420. I'll try relocating the #2 sensor and install a mini cat spacer. Someone got a solution for these dtc??


You may want to start a new thread explaining this so you can have more eyes on your issue than an aftermarket parts thread. Someone may have a solution for you.

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Cherb32 said:


> You may want to start a new thread explaining this so you can have more eyes on your issue than an aftermarket parts thread. Someone may have a solution for you.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

Amazing list, much appreciated!


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

To compete with the aem 2019+ 1.4T Jetta MK7 intake kit, AFE has one available now:
https://afepower.com/afe-power-54-1...-cold-air-intake-system-w-pro-5r-filter-media
https://afepower.com/afe-power-54-1...ld-air-intake-system-w-pro-dry-s-filter-media

You can choose it the oiled media or dry media. And, a filter socket can be added to either:
https://afepower.com/afe-power-28-10063-magnum-shield-pre-filters

Oiled or dry can be converted either way with pod filters:
https://afepower.com/afe-power-24-91117-magnum-flow-pro-5r-air-filter
https://afepower.com/afe-power-21-91117-magnum-flow-pro-dry-s-air-filter



For comparison, the AEM kit:
https://www.aemintakes.com/volkswagen/jetta/1.4l-l4-gas/2019/
https://www.aemintakes.com/21-203dk-aem-dryflow-air-filter
https://www.aemintakes.com/1-4000-air-filter-wrap


----------



## the_horak (Feb 17, 2016)

Parts are still not as plentiful as I'd like, but it comes with the territory for this engine and car. I recently installed a JB4. It is amazing. Such a great investment. I bought the optional data cable, so now I can log and adjust map settings straight from my phone. 15 minute install for over 30 WHP...
https://burgertuning.com/products/group-10-jb4-for-vw-audi-seat-skoda-ea211-1-2-1-4-tfsi-tsi-beta

I bought a stiffer dogbone mount to play along with the JB4

I bought the Racingline drop-in air filter. It's 3 layer foam, oiled. I don't recommend it. I liked it at first, but after the first 10K, i went to clean it. It's already falling apart a little bit. Nowhere important but still not great. The cleaning and re-oiling process in a huge pain, takes over 24 hrs and requires a cleaning kit not easily available. I also had no idea how much oil to actually apply and I think I over-oiled it. I haven't fixed it because I don't want to do the entire process again.
*Does anyone make a dry panel filter for our engine?*

Ended up buying *this* today. I made my own piping from the airbox to the turbo to get rid of the stock pipe. Then I saw this and it's much better looking, is smoother, and has one from the grill to the airbox. I'm gonna put the K&N in and see if there's a difference between it and my Racingline.

EBC Red Stuff brake pads is always a no-brainer to me.


Other things out there that I'll get over time:

Koni STR.T struts
Racingline springs
Rear sway bar
Short shifter ( https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...-speed-manual-transmissions/016286ecs01-01~a/ )
South Bend Clutch Stage 2 clutch with flywheel (get rid of the dual mass flywheel)


Stuff I won't buy:

Cold air intake. I hate that I have spent almost $200 on my intake system, but it's still cheaper than an intake and I genuinely believe that my setup is more practical and effective at all RPMs and speeds

Cat-Back. Just too expensive. AWE is nice, but that a lot of money. Not to mention that the projected gains are from a different engine than ours. I built my own for under $350


Final note ECS is a great place to see what's out there, but then Google search the manufacturer's Part#. ECS isn't always cheapest. I trust and like them, but I still shop around.


----------



## LMAU08 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you for the list


----------

